# Francis has cancer again



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh no! Poor little Francis. Hope the removal goes smoothly and all goes well with the oncologist.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Fingers crossed that the removal goes well. I know you must be worried but will put you & Francis on my prayer list.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Hope it is straightforward, and removing the lump removes the cancer.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

(((HUGS))))

Poor Francis. I hope everything goes smoothly. You are wise to see an oncologist


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Sorry you and Francis have to go thru it again. MCT are quite prevalent also in boxers. Many of my daughters boxer forum friends have had to deal with this too.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Hope the surgery goes well but so very sorry that Francis didn’t get the better odds. I agree you are wise to consult with an oncologist. Hugs from Houston!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Poor Francis ! I hope it’s benign and it’s the last one.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

Hope she has a quick recovery and it is the last one!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well this is very upsetting for you and I am sorry Francis has to have surgery (which I hope is easy and curative). One of the things I find comforting when dealing with such things is that dogs and cats don't know anything about what cancer is.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Unfortunately, it's malignant. We already know that from the fine needle biopsy. The question is, has it spread anywhere else? Mast cell cancer is hard to pin down, especially grade II. Grade I, surgery is a cure. Grade III, your dog has four to six months to live. Grade II? Well, it could act more like Grade I and be no big thing. Or, it could be more like Grade III and be fatal. I think that's why my vet said her prognosis was guarded last year. 

Surgery on Thursday, and we'll go from there, I guess.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh dear...I'm so sorry you're dealing with this again. Poor pup. I liked what Lily said...that at least the dogs themselves don't know what's happening so it's just us humans who have to worry and bear the sadness. I do hope that it will be the end of it when they remove it. Maybe chemo? Is that an option? I've heard that it's not as hard on dogs as humans. I'll be thinking of Francis and you...that it will be at least staved off for a reasonable amount of time. (((hugs)))


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear this bad news. I'll be thinking of you both for the next few days and hope to see better news after surgery. Be blessed.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh darn, I wish Francis the best in her ordeal. I hate it when children and animals have to suffer. Francis is such a little ball of energy; perhaps that will give her the extra strength she needs to get better. Hugs to you. I always say that I have proudly earned all my grey hairs fussing over my little ones.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

I am so sorry to hear this. I hope the surgery goes well.


----------



## Courtasaurus (May 16, 2019)

I'm so sorry to hear this Click! :sad: I really hope she recovers okay. Just know that she's lucky to have such a loving dog mom who's so dedicated to making her better. :love2:


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

This is hard news for you. I'll keep you all in my thoughts and hope for good news.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Aw Francis

Sending virtual hugs to you and your family Click


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I just typed a lengthly post and got booted off... Let me see if I can find info again but you can start here. It has come to my attention that


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

apparently it is said that a regimen of tagament and benedryl can help prevent future act's. This person use to post on the boxer forum, perhaps she can shed some additional light. I have copied and posted one of her posts here so you can investigate 
Mast Cell Tumors release histamines. There are 4 differennt types of histamine(H1, H2, H3, H4) When dealing with MCTs only H1 and H2 are the ones to worry about. Benadryl or diphenhydramine is an H1 blocker and Tagamet or cimetidine is an H2 blocker. The dosage for Benadryl for a 55-75lb dog is 25mg and the Tagamet is 200mg both twice daily. I have heard of people increasing the dosage without any issues, but this is the general guideline
__________________
Gouda 9/6/01 - 7/19/12 

Sue - Mom to Kippah rescued 8/19/12 and Loki

DogHerbals.com For The Natural Health Of Dogs
Visit My Blog and read more about herbal and holistic healing. Message me about getting a FREE Organic Healing Salve safe for all pets.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

And I should add I do not know her at all so of course discuss with your vet too but perhaps after the removal you might be able to try the tagament/benedryl to see if it helps in prevention. Anyway it jogged my memory so I thought maybe some of this would help.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

So sorry you are having to go through that again! Sending prayers and good thoughts your way. Hope the oncologist can shed some light on the situation.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

So sad to hear your news about Francis..............but hoping the surgery is a successful one. Cancer sucks!:disapointed:


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I did some research on Tagamet and Benadryl. Sounds interesting. Here's a link about Tagamet. https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4268104/


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Click-N-Treat said:


> I did some research on Tagamet and Benadryl. Sounds interesting. Here's a link about Tagamet. https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4268104/


interesting .... I hope it helps Francis.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I hope we can find a way to help our little BT. I'm a little worried, to tell you the truth.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Well I am thinking good thoughts about Francis and your family.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Dear little Francis is out of surgery and coming home in an hour and a half. The next step is oncology. We need to figure out what to do next. Two cancers in 18 months. The first one had intermediately-differentiated cells, so it definitely had potential to spread. We won't know for a week what the biopsy finds this time around. We'll take it a day at a time. At least wee Francis is out of surgery and she did well.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Glad she’s out safely. All the best for the next steps. x


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Francis will be thrilled to be home again. I do hope the biopsy is good news this is worrisome and I’m worrying right along side of you.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I am glad the surgery is over for Francis I hope all goes well for her.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Glad to hear Francis is out of surgery. My friends golden also had a grade 2 oct removed last week, clean margins and a mitotic index of 0. So that was good news. I hope Francis is as fortunate.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Francis is back home and acting normal. Our big worry now is keeping her quiet for a week. That's gonna be hard!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Sweet to have her home, hopefully she'll behave


----------



## Rae (Dec 26, 2011)

*Panacur C - cancer cure*

Google it. Later will send a link. Animals & people have cured their cancer with common de-wormer Panacur C granules.

"...the canine medicine (1 GRAM PER DAY FOR 3 CONSECUTIVE DAYS) per week. Take 4 days off and repeat each week. Each gram of Panacur C has approximately 222 mg of fenbendazole, in case you are trying a different branded product.

It really doesn't matter what time of the day or with/without food. Many people take this regimen concurrent with chemo, immunotherapy and radiation. Most people asks me if I altered my diet. My answer is "I probably should have, but I didn't"

NOTE 1: Because cancer is notorious for reoccurrences, I plan on taking this regimen the rest of my life. Why not?

NOTE 2: Many people ask whether it can be taken while on chemo, radiation and/or immunotherapy. I say yes to all three. Why not?

NOTE 3: About 80% of the people who have followed my lead have been transparent with their oncologists. And of those about 80% of the oncologists have been supportive.

I chose not to tell mine until I was "all clear" for 3 quarters (9 months), but that is a personal decision.

Many people ask how to take the tasteless dry powder. I simply toss it in my mouth and chase it with water as it will not dissolve in liquids. However, if that doesn't work for you, mix it in yogurt or a smoothie

The above is from: https://www.mycancerstory.rocks/sin...-your-life-how-to-change-your-own-perspective


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Click-N-Treat said:


> <snip>We'll have it removed on Thursday. Because this is her second tumor, I think we'll make an appointment with the oncology vet just to find out if there is something else we can do. I'd like to avoid tumor number three if we can.


One of my utility classmates has a lovely older UDX Golden Retriever who just developed a mast cell tumor. They will also have it removed, but she said something that startled me--in the period that they're waiting for the operation, they've given the dog Benedryl, which has somewhat shrunk the tumor. I asked why that was the case and she said that mast cell tumors have a histamine component.

Perhaps some antihistamine as a prophylaxis will be helpful after the operation. It's quite a benign drug for dogs, and not at all expensive.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Just checking in......glad to read Francis is on the mend, and hopefully the biopsy will be good news!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Glad to see that dear Francis is home and acting normal. She doesn't know the stress of waiting for lab results... and I hope the news is good.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'm glad she got through surgery okay. Now, the waiting and figuring out your next step. I do hope the surgery is successful and no more troubles. I'm so sorry you have to stress over this with sweet little Francis.:angel: Cancer is a frightening thing. Crossing my fingers that it will stay away.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

myhplank Are you referring to the benedryl/tagament protocol? Dog Cancer Natural and Alternative Treatments: Does Cimetidine or Tagamet Fight Cancer PART 2
We also have a boxer and they are prone to MCT's several folk I have met thru internet connections have fought this battle and keep their dog on the tagament/benedry protocol. Some do it to shrink tumors others do it to prevent future mct's after having one. Apparently 1 fights the tc1 the other the tc2 cells.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Oh Click, I'm so sorry to hear this sad news :'( I'm glad Francis got thru the surgery well, and I hope she's been easy to keep quiet. Sending her hugs and kisses.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Mufar42 said:


> myhplank Are you referring to the benedryl/tagament protocol? Dog Cancer Natural and Alternative Treatments: Does Cimetidine or Tagamet Fight Cancer PART 2
> We also have a boxer and they are prone to MCT's several folk I have met thru internet connections have fought this battle and keep their dog on the tagament/benedry protocol. Some do it to shrink tumors others do it to prevent future mct's after having one. Apparently 1 fights the tc1 the other the tc2 cells.


I really don't have any more information than what my friend casually mentioned. Glad to see it has some science behind it.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Francis has absolutely no clue that she had surgery on Thursday. She's 100% normal, which is not exactly conducive to healing. The site looks fantastic, though. I haven't started her on any medication until we talk it over with an oncologist because I don't want to make a mistake. As soon as we get our pathology report, we'll make an appointment. At least Francis is acting like she should.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I am so glad Francis is acting normal. I am sure she will recover well. Yes I would not do any medications without speaking to a vet first. While they all sound good we don't have all the facts.


----------

